

How the Secret TPP Agreement Will Affect You (And Companies Like Us) - kavehs1
https://www.sherbit.io/how-the-tpp-will-affect-you/

======
paulhauggis
So a secret net neutrality agreement is fine, but this is where the line is
drawn? I should take all of the things people told me when I raised concerns
about the net neutrality agreement and use it in discussions regarding this.

